

The not-so-brave Yogurt of Iceland - simonebrunozzi
https://medium.com/p/de2eb0f6aaff

======
nowarninglabel
The problem is the average advertising agenda is the exact opposite of your
proposed one: "Make sure that an average person is fooled by your marketing."

~~~
simonebrunozzi
I know, I know. But what if a brand EMBRACES transparency? Don't you think
that people might start liking that brand? Icelandic people are nice... These
guys could be first.

